# Dealer inventory



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

When a local (USA) Spesh dealer tells you a particular frameset is "not in stock" according to the dealer-only website, does it only search Specialized's own warehouse, or does it also search other LBS for inventory ?

Do LBS ever do dealer-to-dealer transfers of bikes? 

Or would I have to call 100 dealers to find which one had the frameset I was looking for? Not very practical!


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Why would you expect that? Car dealers don't even search other dealer's inventory as a matter of course.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

salesguy said:


> Why would you expect that? Car dealers don't even search other dealer's inventory as a matter of course.


The car manufacturers's website do show inventory at dealers, since they keep very little inventory themselves -- virtually all is immediately shipped to dealers. There's no General Motors "warehouses" full of Chevys. 
Of course they local Chevy dealer wants to sell what's on his lot , but I can easily go to the Chevy website & see which cars (and options) the other dealers have.

So my question still stands -- is inventory of Specialized bikes "invisible" or "out of stock" on the dealer-only website, once a bike leaves a Specialized warehouse?

And if so, is my only recourse to call every Spesh dealer within a 200 mile (or whatever) radius, to find a particular frame?


----------



## Hanakuso (Aug 25, 2016)

salesguy said:


> Why would you expect that? Car dealers don't even search other dealer's inventory as a matter of course.


Ive had them do it at 2 different Honda dealerships. I didn't even have to press them, but I did have very specific request. I also know other dealerships do it, new or used.

With my experience at 2 different Specialized dealers, they only mentioned they are searching Specs warehouse and different locations of there chain stores, not other non-affiliated dealers


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Car dealers will search other lots that they are affiliated with, but not competitors. Same with the local bike shops like Spokes Etc and Performance Bike. They know what is at the other shops of their chain. Otherwise, you're stuck with calling dealers, I'd imagine.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I guess that was my point as well - no way a shop is sending you somewhere unaffiliated, they wouldn't get paid. Specialized could implement some sort of referral program I guess.

I think it's unrealistic to expect a shop to refer you elsewhere when you are standing right in front of them. They want to sell you something, not sent you to a competitor. 

it would be up to S to work something out that compensated the dealer for such a referral.

Just figure out the largest S dealers and call them, they are more likely to have what you want.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

You are correct, when your LBS says the product is "out of stock" its just what is listed in the warehouse inventory, not at other local shops. I have called shops looking for particular items that were either old stock our very hard to find, including S-Works Prevail team helmet, Pro Team bibs, S-Works Color-dipped red helmet.... I'd recommend looking for concept stores, they tend to have the biggest inventories.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tom_h said:


> The car manufacturers's website do show inventory at dealers, since they keep very little inventory themselves -- virtually all is immediately shipped to dealers. There's no General Motors "warehouses" full of Chevys.
> Of course they local Chevy dealer wants to sell what's on his lot , but I can easily go to the Chevy website & see which cars (and options) the other dealers have.
> 
> So my question still stands -- is inventory of Specialized bikes "invisible" or "out of stock" on the dealer-only website, once a bike leaves a Specialized warehouse?
> ...


They are all answering your question accurately, just in different ways. No, a dealer cannot log onto Specialized's dealer site and see what other bike shops have in their inventory. No shop owner would agree to such a system unless they were making extra money off of it somehow. What they can see from what I understand, is what is in Spec.'s inventory both domestic and global and what is in their own shop's inventory (in shop and in their warehouse usually). That's it. Car dealerships may or may not be able to see more, but that really doesn't have much to do with bike shops. It is what it is. If you want to know what different bike shops have in their inventory, you have to call them or stop by and ask.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Turns out there's not too many Specialized "Concept Stores", the ones I'd expect are the largest with most inventory. 

A couple in So Cal, and 2-3 in NorCal. Some have multiple retail locations but are still just one "one retailer", eg Mikes Bikes in NorCal, or Rock 'N Road in So Cal.

I'll start by calling them ...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had BMC do this for me. The shop didn't have the exact size and model I wanted, so the manager spoke to the rep. He found one at a nearby shop and personally transferred it over. 

I'm sure he compensated the shop in some way, but I want privvy to those details.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Called the Specialized "Concept Stores" in SoCal & NorCal. Even checked some websites of a few other states' "Concept Stores".

No Sworks Tarmac, Chameleon Purple, 56cm framesets available. And, Purple is not being offered on 2017 USA models.

Interestingly, seems several UK dealers are offering the 2017 in purple, and it's in stock. I didn't realize color choices might vary by region or country!

Had I been planning a trip to UK, I might even bring back a frame! 
Spesh could get ornery about warranty, though, and as the most pricey part of a bike, not sure I'd want that risk.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

The warranty should not matter. If you buy it in UK, then you need to warranty it thru the UK. All the hassles would be with you getting it there and the expense of getting it back.

The warranty wording is very clear about that. They are also clear that if the frame was warrantied, you may not get the same color back [especially if it's a limited production version].


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

tom_h said:


> Called the Specialized "Concept Stores" in SoCal & NorCal. Even checked some websites of a few other states' "Concept Stores".
> 
> No Sworks Tarmac, Chameleon Purple, 56cm framesets available. And, Purple is not being offered on 2017 USA models.
> 
> ...


My local shop (Roy's Sheepshead Bay) had one on display last fall when I went there, maybe it's worth contacting them?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Wetworks said:


> My local shop (Roy's Sheepshead Bay) had one on display last fall when I went there, maybe it's worth contacting them?


Thx, but I was looking only for an "unmolested" frame set, not a built-up bike.


----------

